# Cinematic Haiku Game



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Anybody want to play a game? I play this game at another website I visit and it is a lot of fun and creative! All you do is write a haiku about a movie and someone else guesses it. That person must then post another haiku. Simple as that!

Remember that a haiku is three lines, with first line 5 syllables, second 
line 7 syllables, and third 5 syllables.

Let's try it, huh? I'll start off with a classic!

*Journey to theme park
Leaves Edna dead on the porch
Disaster road trip*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Vacation!

Okay let's see....................

*Over acting Jack* 
*Goes wacky and hack hack hack* 
*Bad bad old hack Jack*


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Something's gotta give?


Lets see if I can try one...

He flew through the air
with his wingman at his side
Sexiest man ever

Frizbee


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Sorry Frizbee, that would be incorrect. And I know the answer to yours but I refuse to utter it


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Grrrrrr I was sooooooooo sure I had it!
Is Jack a character name or actor name?
Frizbee<<<begging for a hint


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I shouldn't do this  Actor.....


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

One flew over the cukoo's nest??


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

No no no!  You're on the right track, but think of what the descriptions tell you Grasshopper


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

The Shining??
Frizbee


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Lord almighty, I could not figure that one out. Good job chrose. Frizbee, I believe yours is Top Gun.

New one:

*Ship turns upside down
Preacher helps rescue people
Climb to the bottom

*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

The Poseidon Adventure

Okay I'm reaching here, but so what? 

*Fat guy once was thin
Would Sell no wine 'fore its time
Where's that **** sled*

**** = 2 syllables  (Whoops  )


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

LOL too funny...
at first hack hack hack, made me think of hacking cough, not hacking someone up....
frizbee


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

chrose...
CITIZEN KANE!
ok, heres one.....

know how to whistle?
just pucker your lips and blow...
love in a white house.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Classic....To Have and Have Not

*Eleven steal cash
Lights go out, chaos breaks loose
Andy is upset*


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Ocean's Eleven?


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Correctamundo

You are up!


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Mother dies very quick
Lost, separated from dad
Dory reunites


Frizbee


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Hummmmm....
Have I Stumped you all????

Frizbee


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

frizbee, i've got no clue on that one.

but here's a new one:

*mean reds, not the blues
eating pastries at sunrise
poor slob with no name*


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok here's a clue...
It's a Children's Movie....pretty good one too


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Breakfast At Tiffany's!!!
One of my all time fav's
Frizbee


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

GOT IT! finding nemo


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here' one for you all

Father lost in war
Drugs, guitars and Rock-n-Roll
Flowers are Sexy


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

jenniebelle: ehhhh! sorry that is incorrect! the correct answer was 'a dog named freckles' ... just joking. it was CASABLANCA.
pete: PINK FLOYD "THE WALL"
this ones obscure unless you like bad, bad movies:
count dracula? no.....
someones dentist filling in
eighth plan didnt work


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

What was Casablanca??? Your haiku about put your lips together and blow???? Because those words were most certainly uttered by the lovely Lauren Bacall......not Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Redace, that has to be Plan 9 from Outer Space!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Another of my favorite movies

Holden gives a test
The bad guy states "Time to Die"
The future is bleak


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

jennibelle- ya nailed me. i zigged when i shoulda zagged with that one. point to you!
pete-plan nine it is! now, for yours....
BLADERUNNER?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Right on!!! Im going to have to think and come up with some harder ones.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

*They hit the wrong man
It tied the room together
Respect the Shabbos*


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

all right, this ones making me nuts. its either reservoir dogs or fiddler on the roof.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Nope! A little more lighthearted.. and less musical


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Oh COME ON. No one knows this??


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I am stumped. A clue perhaps?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

additional haiku to accompany the first:

"the dude" wants to bowl
But his rug was urine soaked
a white russian please


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Man, I can't believe I didn't get that the first time!!!! It all makes sense now. Of course, it is The Big Lebowski!!!!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

sweet! I made up a hard one! Great movie btw..


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Great job! That one had me stumped! 

You turn for a new haiku Pete! :bounce:


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

the big lebowski? is that the one with the stoned guy who bowls and amber waves doing baby yoga? ida never got that. way to go.
try this:
giant budgie masks
john cleese wielding a scalpel
a handy hero


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Is that the meaning of life? The machine that goes "bing"


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

ooooh, close baby, close- but no seegar.
a hint-ku
everyman feels lost
boxing day is here; have one!
nuts or not? who knows?


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

redace,
you have stumped us all. what is it?

here's a new one for everyone

*A man went looking
for America and could
not find it anywhere.*


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Albert Brooks "Lost in America"?


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

Chrose, that is incorrect.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

pierre-EASYRIDER!!!!!  
i cant believe y'all didnt get mine: BRAZIL
c'mon...john cleese wielding a scalpel??????  how do you forget an image like that? (wish i could.)
all right, horror fans........
spirals on the wall
silence, hand, quiet; the syringe
welcome to shell beach


----------

